# Lee Atlas (new member)



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all, my name is lee Atlas Harding, I have been a Nabba competitor for the last 5 years but recently did a ukbff show, stars of tomorrow last November to qualify for the finals this year. Just before that I got 3rd in the mr universe class 1 and qualified for the Nabba worlds in Italy which is on 8th June and I now have just under 6 weeks left after 6 weeks prepping and it's looking very promising so far as I am in my best ever shape/condition and size this far out so I am expecting to make a top spot and have worked extremely hard to do so.

I also won Nabba mr England class 1 title last year to qualify for the universe. I feel this is my year now and I'm gonna fight hard to get to the top. I have some good support around me and appreciate all my support and fans. I'm showing everyone a new more complete package this year and a routine for everyone to remember. Those that know me know I like to perform a good routine.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi lee looking really impressive in yeah pic got the lot there pal very complete,whats your prep been like,you say your 6 weeks out now,must be looking something likee now, would be nice if you could post your prep diet ,always find it very helpful as were all still leaning..

best of luck with the finals..

wezo..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lee. Hope we can learn lots from a bloke of your experience. Any chance you could do a journal of your remaining six weeks?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've seen you on stage several times Lee, often against one of my guys.

What is the show are you competing in soon?


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

View attachment 5216
View attachment 5217


Well this is me today with 6 weeks to go. Weight at 19st 11.

I will post a rough guide of my diet prep but not all specifics as I charge a lot of money for that info lol

U do prep other guys for their shows and all have done very well winning the qualifiers and placing from 1st up to 4th in the finals and last year one placed 1st in a natural worlds in Miami but I will give overview of prep and my progress.

I won't put up any more pics as I never normally post what I'm looking like during my prep for various reasons so today is a luxury lol.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm doing the Nabba worlds in Italy on 8th June. Will be coming in bigger, leaner and fuller than before. My off season prep was spot on so I came into my 12 week prep already in shape which makes things a lot easier.

Only hard part is that I prep myself and hav to rely on my own eyes which can be difficult as some days I feel I look way off and other I feel way ahead so I just hav to trust my knowledge and maybe one or 2 people that give honest opinions as most people just blow smoke and say I look ready before I even started which us total rubbish. I'll know when I'm ready, when I can actually see my heart beating through my skin lol.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're not the busiest forum Lee, so not many will see your pics!

I quite like not being the busiest if I'm honest, we're pretty much bullshit and spam free on here and we also have some damned good members too.

I used to do it all on my own too, at least that way I have nobody to blame for what I got wrong and I learned enough to coach people through to Uni, Britain, Scotland, England, N.Ireland, Wales, UK titles as well as working with a few IFBB pro's too who have done well on my advice, the 2 best being Toney Freeman placing 2nd in the Legends sho2 in 2011 and JD Dawodu placing second at the San Francisco Pro Invitational.

It's good to have you along Lee, are you going to stick with NABBA?


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I qualified for the ukbff finals and as a 1 year member I should still be able to do if I choose. But this year I definitely want to do the universe again for first or second and decide what I want to do about finals. If I feel I look good enough then I will prob do ukbff finals.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Lee any info would be good. Totally understand where you are coming from not giving too much away.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you've done the Uni after qualifying for their finals they wont let you compete. You must qualify for the UKBFF Finals then wait for the finals, if you do anything in between you lose your qualification.

If they think you will skip between the federations you will not be judged fairly, I've seen it happen to too many people for it to be coincidence.

The UKBFF want to monopolise the athletes for the UKBFF so they can't compete with anyone else, thus weakening other federations and making the UKBFF stronger. This is the point in time I try to make people aware bodybuilding is only a sport if you compete, for the judges, federations, sponsors etc it's just business.

I've said to my bigger guys to stick with NABBA, unless you think you can go to America and make the top ten what's the point in going? To see if you get a call out? £2500 down the line you can say you got a call out or 2, in my eyes that's a lot of money to make up the numbers!

If you stuck with NABBA you'd get plenty guest spots and would be competing at world and euro level which they pay for you to go to.

No federation is perfect but some can definitely be more advantageous for some physiques than others, look at Eddie Elwood, the IFBB told him he'd never win a thing with his physique so he stuck with NABBA and made a lot of money from guest spots, Uni wins, Pro-Am shows and sponsorships, as Gary Lister did too.

It's down to what your hopes and dreams are I guess.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to have a top physique joining the forum... Welcome mate!!! All the best for the next 6 weeks prep!


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am happy with Nabba as I also believe it is suited for a tall guy like myself as to be top in ukbff at my height 6ft 2 I wld have to gain a lot more muscle but even now I feel I'm at a good point to at least make top 3 but I hav no desire to turn pro. Nabba are good to me and have payed for me going to the worlds. But as far as doing ukbff, I am 95% sure now that under there new rules since introducing the 4 year membership for loyal members, under the 1 year membership they won't ban you if u compete with other Feds. That is the only way I would do the finals otherwise I wouldn't bother.

Regardless I will just carry on competing and enjoying it for a long time and as long as I'm improving each year. I'm really looking forward to this worlds show and hope to do very well.

Last yer I let myself go up to 22 stones 7lbs which was really uncomfortable and took too long to get the weight off and was 18stones on stage. This time around I got to 21 stones and just held that weight for a good 10-12 weeks turning it more solid and giving me less to lose and should still be quite a bit heavier as I am expecting to shape up early so can really fill out loads ready for the big day


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

LBREED said:


> Good to have a top physique joining the forum... Welcome mate!!! All the best for the next 6 weeks prep!


Cheers mate. Good to be here


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

pic of me from Nabba mr England 2012


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lee, good to have you on board.

I know a lot of guys who have gone back to NABBA to compete, as they like the freedom.

As Extreme says, there's no reason why you won't get plenty of Guest spots under NABBA too, as you would be available for other feds as well as independent shows. Just gotta put yourself out there, sometimes a simple Post on Facebook saying you are available and to PM you to discuss.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Lee,

Fantastic to see such an awesome physique in the forum and someone who really enjoys what they're doing! 

Keep us updated on how you do with your competitions


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think NABBA is best suited to your physique Lee, they always love big men, Lister, Elwood, Shaun Davies, Chris Wall have always done well with NABBA over the years. I think Stuart Garrington will do well with them too.

If they're paying to take you places it's a no brainer and it lets you do other things too which the UKBFF wont do.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've now got just over 4 weeks left till the Nabba worlds. Everything seems to be going well, I'm happy with my progress as it seems much better than any previously, holding more size and good condition for this far out so I'm still hopeful to do well. My diet at the moment is mainly chicken breast twice per day, tilapia or cod twice per day and tuna once per day, carbs are still moderate with each meal and consist of either sweet potato to basmati rice and each meal I have spinach and udos choice oil blend. Breakfast I have porridge oats with a protein blend mixed with some liquid eqq whites. I have whey isolate after training with bcaas and l glutamine, and during workout I sip on more bcaas with l glutamine keeping me nice and anabolic. I'm currently doing 2 x 40 min low intensity cardio sessions per day on my life fitness recumbent bike at home while watching Netflix on my iPad . I hav rest day off cardio on Sunday which is also day I hav a cheat meal which I am favouring a local Chinese buffet. Im training 5 times per week mon, tue, thur, fri, sat with wed and sun as recovery days to give my CNS a rest. My weight in the morning is 19st 4 at the moment and I'm probably looking to drop another 10lbs but I'll just take each day as it comes and keep doing what I'm doing as it seems to be working well.

Getting lots of positive comments these last few days from many people in the gyms I train at - ultimate fitness and iron works both in Birmingham so I'm on the right track but looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks will bring, hopefully my best package to date.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

get on lee mate. hope things are going well. welcome to MC mate.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheers Stu. Think I'm almost ready to compete with you guys in the super heavies


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

you been ready for years man. looking great bud.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nah I've had to keep filling out each year. Been seeing all the thickness you guys hav been carrying. I only feel now I'm carrying the kind of weight to maybe make top 5. I expect you should be doin some damage this year, you and Dave T. Look forward to watching that show, u never know, if I'm confident enough I may be there too.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've seen you improve each year I see you on stage Lee. You've shown the commitment it takes to be a champion, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

View attachment 5237


Had photo shoot with Fivos yesterday at 4 weeks out from Nabba worlds and this is just a preview shot.

Can't wait to see the full shoot, really happy with how I look with just under 4 weeks to go


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

That's an impressive looking shot.


----------



## leesbiceps1466868042 (Apr 29, 2013)

View attachment 5266
pic from Sunday 6 days out during 1st depletion workout.

View attachment 5265
pic from today 5 days out, 2nd depletion workout

I'm happy with progress as size is much better than last year as well as condition. Can't wait to fill frame back out now from Wednesday.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

good pics mate


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking wicked mate, can't wait to see you on stage even drier and fuller!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How did you get on at the NABBA Britain Lee?


----------

